# installed blade



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Here is my dozer blade on the tractor. Note that the bumper did not need to be removed to install the blade. I used it to clear out overgrown areas on Saturday. Worked fairly well. it was raining in the morning and the tractor spun its wheels in the mud some. I also lost one hairpin cotter when I was in some heavy sticks. I ran it for about 3 hours and got a lot done. I feel the blade was worth buying. I have some more pics I will put up later ... ED

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=68c77569-7543-4714-24bd-2a9b133839e9&size=>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice Ed, are you able to change the angle of the blade? what are you doing clearing out brush with it? will it actually level the ground? 
Id like to use one to spread loam if it would work for that...


ps. your clown picture gives me nightmares...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That looks great Ed! Give us a review on it after you've tried it a few times. 
:fineprint 

By the way, I've never seen a tractor that clean....did you Armorall the tires?:truth: 

You and SJ will be competeing for the cleanest tractor prize!!!! unch:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john_
> *ps. your clown picture gives me nightmares...*


It does look a bit eerie.. appropriate with Halloween coming up.:smiles:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Come on Argee:
Mines so clean i can see myself... 

wasnt that an old dish detergent add??

<IMG SRC=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-240x.jpg>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*O M G thats shiny!!!*

The last time my tractor looked even close to that shiny was the day I picked it up at the store!!!


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

The blade clears the bumper when angled. The the bracket that holds the arm that controls the angle of the blade has two positions. When in the lower position the blade control arm will and clear the bumper. At the top position the arm wil rub the bumper when angled right. For knocking down weeds I left the blade straight. The tires were wet because of the rain. The "shoes" on the blade work great for grabbing vines on the ground and backing up to pull them out.


<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=65d768da-692f-61d2-4d71-3fcd67f83b54&size=>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Hmmmm... You talking about moving small underbrush etc around right? I mean this isnt a bushhog or backhoe. --- Sometimes I fight this continuing battle to either get implements for this GT5000 or just continue to buy stuff for my big tractor. I guess in some regards I like the power/capability of the GT5K but I dont think I will ever use it for "TRACTOR" stuff ---- But maybe I might try it --- just wish I didn't have to buy 2 sets of implements for everything.... kinda defeats the purpose... 

Andy


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

*another pic*

<IMG src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=33746008-2b25-257d-7a8e-610731c61873&size=>


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

*thick overgrowth*

this is a trail I cleared out, it was very overgrown with vines, blackberry and had old logs everywhere.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4dab7f10-1832-3db1-c56f-5fdc194a6463&size=>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow! Quite impressive!  Is that wheel weights on your GT5K?
How much do they help? How heavy etc?

Andy


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

*wheel weights*

They are craftsman wheel weights 55lbs each. There are less expensive weights out there But these are a nice fit and have craftsman logo on them. The tires are Duro lugs 4ply. They work well on hills. The tires did packup with mud and slipped some because it had rained all morning. I think it will be a good set up for snow.


Oh the clown? he is Sid Haig as Capt. Spaulding from the movie House of 1000 corpses :clown:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow that did a really good job, you cleared that with just the blade? 

no way i thought a GT could do that... i have to get a blade...


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi John, 
It did take some time though. If the ground was not so wet I think it would have done better. Short back moves and forth worked best. Eventually it tore up the ground nice and the tractor pushed around logs with ease. This was a part of the yard that I had never been able to walk through it was a large pile of logs grown over with vines and saplings. some of the larger saplings (2" dia) I cut out, because the tractor would spin when it hit them. Later I found that using a higher gear would work better.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=7e744402-42f3-35e5-2549-1cf76aa74f98&size=>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Hey Ed!*

?:question: 

Do you plan on using that blade for snow removal? How much snow do you get there?


----------



## Martie (Sep 16, 2003)

Ed_GT5000,
How do the ag style tires compare to turf type? Do they do any damage to a dry lawn? I have an 18hp Gilson that I'd like to use to clear underbrush down behind my house. I have 75# on each wheel and I have a weight box from one of my other tractors that I want to mount on the back, using the hitch mounting points. It will add 80# plus what ever the attachment metal weighs.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Yes, Snow removal is the main reason I got it. We don't get too much snow but my drive is too long to shovel by hand. I plan to use the plow to maintain the gravel drive in the summer.

Eventually, I will have more atachments for the tractor, This is why I wanted a GT.

I had a GT3000 and it had some problems with it. I exchanged it for the GT5000. I like the GT5000 better so far. The 48" deck is better than the 46" at least for me.

This is my first time for new tractors. In the past I have owned alot of junk tractors that were always needing work. 

I also have the three year extended warrenty on my tractor so I am not going to baby this thing at all. :smiles:


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi Marti,
The ag tires with weights will stay on for mowing. I have a nasty hill and they help alot. They don't tear up the lawn like a turf tire will when it spins. This set up is also good for smashing mole hills too. :thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thats right*

They are made to work work them thats why you buy it to get some tough jobs done. If all you wanted was to mow grass a mower would be all you need. Now if you want to plow the back 40:driving: then i would suggest a larger tractor.:smiles:
Jody


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ed_GT5000 _
> *
> I had a GT3000 and it had some problems with it. I exchanged it for the GT5000. I like the GT5000 better so far. The 48" deck is better than the 46" at least for me.
> 
> *


I have a GT3000 and no problems so far. Mine has a 48" deck.

What problems did you have ??


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi Pete.
I liked my GT3000 but the engine (a B&S 22hp) started to run rough after it warmed up. Also the 46" deck would leave clumps of grass in the yard. Sears does not offer the 46" deck on garden tractors and I bought mine on close out. It was not a bad tractor, it just needed a couple of things straightend out on it. However, sears offered to replace it with a better model at no cost to me. The GT5000 I have now has a 25HP kohler and a 48" deck.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Ed,
Sears did the same thing with me. I had the 50" deck that left clumps everywhere. My GT3000 had the Kohler 23HP. I like the way it ran compared to my GT5000. Of course it had an adjustable carb, the new one doesn't. Has one of those California emissions carb.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Yea Randy,
I think it is safe to say: If you get a sears garden tractor it is best to go with the 48" deck. This deck Is also available on some lawn tractors. The 46" deck I had was already rusting underneath because alot of grass clippings would cling to the underside.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Hey Ed*

How about some pics of that GT5000 pushing snow?


----------

